# هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه



## صوت الرب (30 يناير 2008)

*الثالوث الأقدس في المسيحية ( ألله واحد في 3 أقانيم )
يصعب على الكثيرين فهم الثالوث و خصوصا المسلمين و أولهم أحمد ديدات
فهم يحالون أن يجعلوا المسيحية تؤمن ب 3 آلهة ليتهموها بالكفر مع أن الإيمان المسيحي يؤمن بألله الواحد الأحد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفؤ أحد
*
و لتقريب فكرة ألله واحد في 3 أقانيم سأضع بعض الأسئلة و سأجاوب عليها 
بمحاولة تشبيهه في مكونات الإنسان من تفكيري و تحليلي الشخصي 
لكن أخاف أن يكون كلامي خاطئ لهذا أطلب من أخوتي الأعضاء أن يصححوا أخطائي و بالتأكيد لن أغضب من أي تعليق لأنكم جميعا أساتذتي .
*
السؤال الأول : تؤمن المسيحية بألله الواحد في 3 أقانيم الاب والابن والروح القدس  فهل من عاقل يصدق هذا الكلام ؟
الجواب : 
الإنسان ( كمحمد مثلا ) يتكون من 3 عناصر : الجسد و النفس و الروح و مع هذه العناصر الثلاثة فإن محمد إنسان واحد فقط
و هكذا ألله يتكون من 3 أقانيم : الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس و مع هذه الأقانيم الثلاثة فإن ألله واحد فقط
فإذا لم تصدق وحدة الثالوث الأقدس في ألله الواحد فإنك لا تصدق طبيعتك كإنسان متحد ب 3 عناصر !!!

* 
السؤال الثاني : تؤمن المسيحية بالأقانيم الثلاثة متحدون فى غير امتزاج ومتميزون فى غير انفصال و مع هذا كله فهم يساون ألله الواحد فهل هذا معقول ؟
الجواب :
بالنظر للمثال السابق تجد أن الإنسان يتكون من جسد و نفس و روح و بالتأكيد فإن العناصر الثلاثة للإنسان متحدون فى غير امتزاج ومتميزون فى غير انفصال و مع هذا كله فهم يساون إنسانا واحد فقط  
فبالطبع لا تستطيع أن تقول أن الجسد هو الروح أو النفس هي الروح لأنه يوجد إختلاف و فرق كبير بينهم لكن 3 العناصر يساون إنسان واحد فقط
و هكذا ألله يتكون من 3 أقانيم متحدون فى غير امتزاج ومتميزون فى غير انفصال و مع هذا كله فهم يساون ألله الواحد 
*
السؤال الثالث : قرأت من تفسير أنطونيوس فكري لسفر التكوين أن لكل أقنوم من الأقانيم الثلاثة لديه عمل خاص به 
الأب = الوجود
الإبن هو الذي خلق كل شيء
الروح القدس هو الذي أعطى الروح و الحياة لمخلوقات الإبن 
فمن تفسير أنطونيوس تأكدت من أن المسيحية تؤمن بثلاثة آلهة فهل من رد ؟
الجواب :
بالنظر للمثال السابق نجد أن الإنسان يتكون من جسد و نفس و روح و بالتأكيد فإن العناصر الثلاثة للإنسان لدى كل منها خصائص و أعمال تختلف عن الآخر 
فمثلا الجسد مادي أما الروح و النفس شيء روحي و ليس مادي
الجسد يموت و أما الروح و النفس لا تموت
و مع هذه الإختلافات الكبيرة إلا أنها تكون إنسان واحد فقط
و هكذا ألله مع تمايز أقانيمة الثلاث إلا أنهم يكونون ألله واحد فقط
له قلب محب ( الآب ) و له عقل حكيم ( الإبن ) و له روح ( الروح القدس )
*
السؤال الرابع : نستطيع أن نذكر عدد لا نهائي من الأقانيم في ألله 
مثلا رحمة ألله أقنوم و مشيئته أقنوم أخر ؟

الجواب :
هنا يجب عليك أن تميز بين الصفات و بين المكونات
فالإنسان يتكون من  3 عناصر فقط و من الغباء أن نقول أن رحمة الإنسان و قدرته البسيطة عنصر رابع و خامس و ... 
و هكذا ألله لديه 3 أقانيم فقط
*
السؤال الخامس : سأعطيك دليل من أن المسيحية تؤمن بثلاثة آلهة
تقولون أن الآب هو ألله و الإبن هو ألله ( بمعنى أن المسيح هو ألله ) و الروح القدس هو ألله فهنا دليل قاطع على أن المجموع يساوي 3 آلهة ؟
الجواب :
سأجاوبك أيها المسلم بسؤال : في المنتدى الإسلامي يوجد موضوع يسأل 
أين يوجد محمد الآن ؟
فأجابنا المسلمون جوابين :
1) محمد في الجنة
2) محمد في قبر موجود في المدينة المنورة
فهل يوجد تناقض بين هذين الجوابين ؟ بالتأكيد لا 
لكن نجد أن بعض المسلمين إعتبروا أن جسد محمد هو نفس محمد كإنسان كامل و قالوا أنه في القبر
و بعض المسلمين إعتبروا أن روح محمد هي نفس محمد كإنسان كامل و قالوا أنها موجودة في الجنة
و هكذا أعتبر أن كل أقنوم من أقانيم ألله ألله كامل
و هذا ما يقصده المسيحين عندما يقولون أن الآب هو ألله و الإبن هو ألله و الروح القدس هو ألله لكنهم يشكلون ألله واحد فقط
كما أننا نستطيع أن نعتبر أن روح محمد هو محمد و نفس محمد هي محمد و روح محمد هي محمد و جميعهم يكونون محمد كإنسان واحد فقط .
*
في الختام أود أن أقول أن الذي لا يفهم الثالوث الأقدس لا يفهم طبيعته كإنسان!!!
كما ذكرت سابقا هذه الأسئلة و الأجوبة من تفكيري و تحليلي الشخصي
و أخاف أن يكون موضوعي خاطئآ فأرجو أن تصححوا لي 
و لن أغضب من أي تعليق لأنكم جميعا أساتذتي
الرب يباركم جميعا و ينور حياتكم
سلام رب السلام يسوع معكم :new5::new5::new5:*


----------



## ايمن-- (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

صوت الرب

ماذا يمثل الابن قبل التجسد؟


----------



## صوت الرب (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*اشكرك اخي وانا ارى ان تحليلاتك الشخصية صحيحة تماما
 و بها ندرك طبيعة ألله والتي كانت لغزا بالعهد القديم و اتضحت بالعهد الجديد
و ليس كما المسلمين الذين يعتبرون اللة شرطيا ينتظرهم ليرتكبوا الاخطاء ليعاقبهم  
وممنوع ايضاح اي شيء عنه*


----------



## جندي الرب (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

اشكرك اخي وانا ارى ان تحليلاتك الشخصية صحيحة تماما
و بها ندرك طبيعة ألله والتي كانت لغزا بالعهد القديم و اتضحت بالعهد الجديد
و ليس كما المسلمين الذين يعتبرون اللة شرطيا ينتظرهم ليرتكبوا الاخطاء ليعاقبهم 
وممنوع ايضاح اي شيء عنه


----------



## جندي الرب (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*



> ماذا يمثل الابن قبل التجسد؟


ببساطة لا شيء 
فانت يا ايمن عندك روح و جسد فلا تاتي فائدة الروح الا عند موتك لان الروح التي ستصعد الى بارئها وبها يصبح الجسد تبعك بلا فائدة بتاتا و تصبح روحك الممثلة عنك


----------



## صوت الرب (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*


ايمن-- قال:



			صوت الرب

ماذا يمثل الابن قبل التجسد؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لم أفهم سؤالك بالتحديد
لكن الإبن لم يتغير سواء قبل التسجد أو بعده
و الإبن هو عقل ألله*


----------



## ايمن-- (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

جندي الرب



> ببساطة لا شيء



لم تفهمنى ساوضح السؤال بضغيه اخرى:

هل كان يهوه قبل التجسد مكون من:
اب وابن وروح قدس


----------



## ايمن-- (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*



> و الإبن هو عقل ألله



هل يصح اطلاق لفظ الابن على العقل؟


----------



## ايمن-- (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

سؤال اخر:
ان كان الابن=العقل

فماذا يمثل الاب؟


----------



## جندي الرب (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*


ايمن-- قال:



			جندي الرب



لم تفهمنى ساوضح السؤال بضغيه اخرى:

هل كان يهوه قبل التجسد مكون من:
اب وابن وروح قدس

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالتأكيد
 وهكذا تمت المعجزة اولا الاب بشر العذراء والابن الذي انزل بقوة الروح القدسو هذا هو  دليل ان اللة باقانيمة الثلاث كانو موجودين قبل التجسد لانه هو الذي قام  بهذة المعجزة لينزل المسيح هاد للعالم
&*


----------



## صوت الرب (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*شكرا عزيزي أيمن لمشاركتك*
*



			لم تفهمنى ساوضح السؤال بضغيه اخرى:

هل كان يهوه قبل التجسد مكون من:
اب وابن وروح قدس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالتأكيد و بشهادة الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم و الجديد



			سؤال اخر:
ان كان الابن=العقل

فماذا يمثل الاب؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سأقتبس لك من مقال القمص زكريا بطرس :
إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو أن الله الواحد: موجود بذاته، عاقل ( بكلمته )، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:
*
فالله موجود بذاتـه: أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].
* 
والله عاقل: أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة لديه أفكار و أوامر ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن) [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].
*
والله أيضا حي بروحه: إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة (الروح القدس)
*
*
إذا  ألله واحد فقط
له قلب محب ( الآب ) و له عقل حكيم ( الإبن ) و له روح ( الروح القدس )
و شكرا*


----------



## ايمن-- (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

الفاضل/صوت الرب



> ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب)



هل تعنى بهذا ان :
الاب يمثل=الوجود؟



> ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن)



هل يصح ان نقول عقل الله=ابن؟

بنت شفه= الكلمه وليس ابن شفه 



> والله أيضا حي بروحه



يعنى لو تم نزع الروح حيموت؟


----------



## sant felopateer (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*شكراً الاخ الحبيب\ صوت الرب،،
الموضوع فى غاية الروعة خاصة على نظام سؤال و جواب لانه يضع المسلمين امام الامر الواقع .. موضوع صحيح 100% بذات ان هذا التشيبه تشبيه منطقى و ممتاز.. الى الامام.

اما انت يا اخ\ايمن



			ماذا يمثل الابن قبل التجسد؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزى، الابن لا يمثل شىء بل الابن هو كلمة الله قبل و بعد التجسد .. كلمة الله لا نمثل بها الابن بل الابن هو كلمة الله و عقله بدليل العهد القديم و الجديد:
العهد القديم:
فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول:
يفسر الاباء كلمة "فليكن" ان هذا يعبر كلمة الله التى هى الابن ، فالاب يخلق و يعد و الابن يصف افعال الاب لكن لو نظرت الموضوع بنظرة عقائدية ترى ان الابن و الاب لاهوتهم واحد لان الابن كلمة الله و عقله و الاب هو الوجود و الروح القدس روح الله

شهد صمؤيل بوجود المسيا كلمة الله فى سفر صمؤيل الاول حين قال اشهد امام الرب و مسيحه

و فى سفر دانيال عندما نزل المسيح ليحمى الفتية الثلاثة فى اتون النار و ايضاً عندما كتب على الحائط بالدم امام نبوخذنصر ملك بابل..

تفسير هذا ان الاب قوته عظيمة كالشمس و هل تستطيع ان تجعل الشمس على الارض لا بتاتاً لكن تقدر ان تبعث شعاع من الشمس لينور الارض كذلك الله انه كالشمس ارسل كلمته على هيئة جسد ليكلم الناس لكن هذه الكلمة كانت موجودة قبل التجسد بدليل الايات السابقة و رؤى الانبياء.

اما فى العهد الجديد:
شهادة المرأة السامرية للمسيح حين قالت انت هو المسيا فى انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الثانى

شهادة الشياطين للمسيح بقولهم انت ابن الله فى انجيل مرقس و متى و لوقا و يوحنا

شهادة العمى و الصم و المرضى للمسيح عندما شفاهم فى انجيل مرقس و متى و لوقا و يوحنا

اما فى رؤيا يوحنا ظهر المسيح على عرش و تسجد له جميع الربوات 

هل تعنى بهذا ان :






			الاب يمثل=الوجود؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بل الاب هو الوجود و هو الذى خلق كل شىء و رب كل الارض بشهادة العهد الجديد حين قال المسيح:
[Q-BIBLE]كل شيء قد دفع الي من ابي و ليس احد يعرف الابن الا الاب و لا احد يعرف الاب الا الابن و من اراد الابن ان يعلن له (مت  11 :  27)[/Q-BIBLE]

يوضح هنا وجود الاب كما ان المسيح وحده خير سبيل للاب رب القوات بما ان المسيح كلمة الاب فيستحق العبادة لانه ابن الله موجود منذ الازل و سيبقى الى الابد

[Q-BIBLE]هل يصح ان نقول عقل الله=ابن؟

بنت شفه= الكلمه وليس ابن شفه[/Q-BIBLE]

ابن هنا تعنى المنتمى
كابن النيل و ابن مصر فهل النيل او مصر تزوجوا و انجبوا؟
لا فابن الله يعنى ان المسيح منتمى لله اتى من عند الله و هو كلمة الله ، كالشموع حين توجد شمعة واحدة و منيرة لو اخذت شمعتان ستنور الشمعتان من نور الشمعة الاول لذلك نقول فى قانون الايمان:
"نور من نور ، اله حق من اله حق ، مولود غير مخلوق مساو للاب فى الجوهر"
اذاً جوهر الابن و الاب واحد مع اختلاف خصائصهم فالابن هو كلمة الله و منتمى لله اما الاب فهو الوجود و بدونه لم يكن شيئاً موجوداً




			يعنى لو تم نزع الروح حيموت؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزى،،
روح الله ليست كما روح الانسان 
فروح الانسان: عندما يموت الجسد تصعد الى السماء او تعذب فى الجحيم
لكن روح الله: هى الروح المعزية كقول المسيح اما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الاب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شىء و يخبركم بكل ما قلته لكم
روح القداسة الذى يقدس الحواس و الانسان لذلك ترشم الكنيسة القبطية بالدهن للطفل حتى يحل عليه روح القدس و يتقدس بروح الله

روح الوحدة لان الاب الكاهن يسأل الله ان يحل بروحه فى الزواج على العروسين حتى يصروا جسداً واحداً

روح الله غير محدودة و توجد فى الانسان القريب من الله و تنطفأ فى الانسان البعيد عن الله

هى روح التى تتكلم فى السن الجميع كقول المسيح اما انتم فلستم المتكلمين بل روح ابيكم

و هذه هى روح الله ولا يقدر احد ان ينزعها لان الله ليس حى بروحه بالله هو اصل الحياة​*


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

مقارنة نستخدمها كثيرا في توصيل فكرة الثالوث, و هي بحق مثال فينا يجب على كل انسان ان يفكر به



ايمن-- قال:


> صوت الرب
> 
> ماذا يمثل الابن قبل التجسد؟


 
الابن هو كلمة الله, قبل التجسد و بعد التجسد, فلم و لن يفرق بشئ



ايمن-- قال:


> جندي الرب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
نعم, اب و ابن و روح قدس منذ ازليته و الى ابديته
فالله في الكتاب المقدس ثابت لا يتغير, و هو هو الامس و اليوم و غدا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ايمن-- (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

sant felopateer



> الابن هو كلمة الله و عقله



كيف تمثل الابن بعقل الله؟

مثلا:
هل تطلق على عقلك ابنك على سيبل الرمز او تطلق على كلمتك ابنك؟

شكرا


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*



ايمن-- قال:


> sant felopateer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
نعم, عندما يكتب الشاعر ابيات قصيدة, تسمى بنات افكاره, و هي اشارة الى ان ما كتبه هو صادر من فكره و عقله

كذلك عندما نسمي الاشخاص بأبن مصر او ابن النيل او ابن الرافدين
تسميات مختلفة لا تدل على الزواج و و الولادة البشرية


----------



## ايمن-- (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*



> تسمى بنات افكاره



*لا يسمى ابن افكاره *,*فكيف يطلق على العقل او الافكار او الكلام ابن؟*​


> كذلك عندما نسمي الاشخاص بأبن مصر



كلامك هذا بعد التجسد نسب يسوع الى الله =ابن الله

ولا تدل على الزواج و و الولادة البشرية 

ولا اتحدث عن هذا فكلامى واضح ومحدد السؤال واضح اعلاه


----------



## ايمن-- (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

ولنوضح اكثر

ممكن ان نقول
الإنسان :هو ابن أفكاره وخيالاته وأعماله وطموحاته 

لكن ممكن ان نقول :
الله :هو ابن افكاره واعماله ؟


----------



## Spiritual (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

سلام يا أخوتي ،، موضوع غريب فعلاً يعني بكم تحللوا إن الله الخالق العظيم مكوناته آب وابن وروح قدس !! زي مكونان الانسان جسم وروح ونفس !! وبتقولوا إن الجسي بيموت والروح والنفس ما بتموتش !! يعني نفس التشبيه مثلا الجاجة والا الخروف إيش إله؟؟ جسم ونفس بس.. عشان الخروف ما لوش روح لسبب بسيط إن نفخة الروح أجت لآدم وللسيد المسيح بس وهذا اللي ميزهم عن بقية الخلق "" طيب لما بتذبح الجاجة وبتاكلها شو عملت ؟؟ الجسم تبع الجاجة أكلته والنفس تبعها ماتت وا فيش إلها أهمية عشان مش حا ترجع تاني صح؟؟ الجسم تبع الإنسان بيموت .. الي بتسموه الناسوت "" والنفس تبع الإسنان بالتعبير الإسلامي يتوفاها الله "" يعني بتموت برضه "" بيبقى الروح بتروح عند ربها "" يعني الناس لما بتروح بتزور النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ما بتزورش كومة عضام !! عشان النبي مات والعضام صارت مكاحل عشان محمد (ص) روحه بس اللي عايشة عند ربها ويوم القيامة بيخلقله ربه جسد ونفس تانية "" زينا إحنا يا الإنس يعني لو واحد عجوز والا مكسح والا أعور ومات لما بيروح عند ربنا يوم القيامة برجعله جسمه نفسه "" صدقوني أنا لو بدللي الله جسمي بجسم آرنولد شوارتسكوف بكون غاية في السعادة ولو تبدلت لطوم كروز يا سلام أحسن وأحسن.. والنفس زي ما الله خلق الإسنان بيعطيه نفس تانية... 
المهم يعني ليش قلتوا إن الله آب وإبن وروح قدس ما قلتوش إنه الله جسم وروح ونفس ؟؟ وشوعرفكم ؟؟
وبعدين كيف التلاته بيتحدوا مرة واحده وبينفصلوا مرة واحده يعني لما مات السيد المسيح لقينا اللاهوت ضله بالمسيح وبنفس الوقت راح عمطرحه والناسوت مات ومامات !! يعني الصراحة الصراحة معادلة مستحيلة بتيجيها من اليمين بتقدرش عليها من الشمال أصعب.. أقولكم إشي ,, الله واحد .. منعرفش مكوناته عشانه الله .. والمسيح لو قلنا إبنه المجازي زي ما منقول لربنا أبانا بس طبعاً فيه روح من الله غيرنا ومميز عنا وله داله على ربنا أكثر منا طبعاً ومنقول عنالروح القدس هي من عند الله زود السيد المسيح فيها بالتعبيرين المسيحي والإسلامي وهي من علم الله وما بيصير نفول عنها لا الله ولا جزء منه .. مش بيكون تحليل صح وبيطابق الانجيل والقرآن وكل إشي عشان في الإنجيل السيد المسيح لا قال عن حاله الله ولا قال إن الروح القدس الله كمان وكلها تحليلات ولا يزال حبايبنا بيحللوها من عقولهم المهم  زي ما بيقول المثل الشغلة معاندة وعنزة ولو طارت.. سامحوني


----------



## صوت الرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*



			لكن ممكن ان نقول :
الله :هو ابن افكاره واعماله ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أعرف صراحة كيف فهمت الأمور
أفكار ألله هي الصادرة من ألله كما كتبت لك :



			الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة لديه أفكار و أوامر ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			حتى تتضح الصورة
سآتي بهذا الحوار:

حوار مسلم مع نصراني حور حادثة الصلب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لم توضح شيئا
ما علاقة هذا الحوار المصطنع بوحدة الثالوث الأقدس !!!
مشاركتك خارجة عن الموضوع*


----------



## صوت الرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*



			سلام يا أخوتي ،، موضوع غريب فعلاً يعني بكم تحللوا إن الله الخالق العظيم مكوناته آب وابن وروح قدس !! زي مكونان الانسان جسم وروح ونفس !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هذا الفهم الغريب العجيب لدى المسلمين
الموضوع يتحدث عن وحدة ألله بأقانيمه الثلاث و الأقانيم لا تطلق لغير ألله و لا يشبها شيء
فأنا لا أقول أن ألله كالإنسان ( حاشا )



			المهم يعني ليش قلتوا إن الله آب وإبن وروح قدس ما قلتوش إنه الله جسم وروح ونفس ؟؟ وشوعرفكم ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لأن هذا ما أعلنه ألله بأسفار الكتاب المقدس
و هذا ما أكده قول المسيح : إذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الأمم و عمدوهم بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس
و من هذا القول أعلن أقانيم ألله الثلاثة
و لاحظ أنه قال بإسم و ليس بأسماء و هذا دليل على إيماننا بألله الواحد 



			أقولكم إشي ,, الله واحد .. منعرفش مكوناته عشانه الله ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا حال البشرية في القدم فعندما كانت في مرحلة الطفولة الفكرية
أعطاها ألله صورة مجملة و بسيطة عن ذاته بمعنى ألله واحد
و لكن عندما نمت عقلية المؤمنين و أصبحوا قريبين من ألله
بدأ ألله يعلن عن ذاته بطريقة دقيقة فكشف عن أقانيمه الثلاث
فألله يا عزيزي قريب منا و يحب أن نعرفه أكثر فأكثر
فألله ليس غامض أو مجهول كما في الإسلام
و هذا شيء يفتخر به كل مسيحي
فلا تعقد الأمور لفهمك الثالوث
*


----------



## Spiritual (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

يا ميروزار يا صديقي العزيز،، المشكلة قديمة والتصور من زمان شوية ولحد هلق وكل واحد عم بيفسر شكل مرة الله مكون من عقل ووجود وروح ومرة من نفس وروح وآب ومرة من آب وابن وروح ومرة بيشبهوه بأصبع إله ثلاثة عقل ومرة بشبهوه بالمثلث أو الفرجار ومرة ثلاثة ومرة واحد وكل مرة منقول والله يمكن صح هيه ليش لأ،، عشان نبرر الخطأ الجسيم اللي واقعين فيه وننكر الإنجيل وكتاب السيد المسيح المقدس نحلل شو قال القديسين وننسى شو قال السيد المسيح"" يا شاب السيد المسيح قال "إلهنا لإله واحد"""""""" قال إلهنا مش ألهك أو إلاهي أو إله واحد تالت قال إلهنا يعني إلهه وإلهنا وإله العالمين كلهم ولما كان مصلوب قال إلي بالعبراني إلهي إلهي إلهي....... ما قالش ربكم والا إلهكم ولا قال أنا ولا جاب سيرة قال إلي إلي أفا شيلي إلهي إلهي أبتي لما أنا شبقتني .. لم تركتني.......... بيقولكم من الصبح "والله وحده تعبد"" ولسة منقول تلاته وأربعة وأقانيم والله هو المسيح؟؟ مش غلط.. بس عشان علماءنا قلوا هيك لازم نقول آمين؟؟ طب قولوا آمين لحبيبي وحبيبكم السيد المسيح قولوله زي ما علمنا صلوا زي ما بيصلي هوه " أبانا الذي في السماوات" ما تغيروش الصلاة وتقولوا السيد المسيح الذي في الأرض والا في السماوات والا إنت أبوك والا ناسوت ولاهوت"" صولوا صح يا جماعة .. هادا الله والسيد المسيح بيحبكم حبوه زي ما بيحبكم وما تتهموه بشي ما بده إياه ""يعني وصل الحد إنه نتهم الله إنه بيمثل علينا أو بيبين إشي وهو إشي تايني ليش عشان مابدوش يقول أنا الله ....... شوف هالحكي.. الله.. بيتخفى !! والله حرام يا شباب.. صلوا كما أصلي أنا "أبانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك"""" لتكن مشيئتك يا رب .. زي ما قالها المسيح لربه في الصلاة وزي ماقالها ""لنفسه""" قبل ما ينصلب بعد العشاء الأخير وما كانش حدا معاه ولا واحد .. قال لربه.. بحادثة الكأس"""""" ولتكن مشيئتك""""" ماقالش ولتكن مشيأتي"" طالما هوه الله ""وماكانش دعا لربه وهو عم بينصلب وقال إلي إلى.. كان قال يا أنا يا أنا .............. مش ظلم يلعبوا بعقولنا ويعلمونا إنه الله ويلخبطونا ميت لخبطه بس عشان نقول آمييييييييين
أي قولوا آمين للصح "" قولوا للسيد المسيح لما يقول للنا صلوا زي ما أنا بصلي "أبانا الذي في السماوات"
قولوله آمين .. مش تقولوا بنات أفكارنا والا أولاد أفكار أبوه والا مش عارف إيش !!! خللوا العقل منكم شباب
:ranting::a82:


----------



## sant felopateer (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*



Spiritual قال:


> يا ميروزار يا صديقي العزيز،، المشكلة قديمة والتصور من زمان شوية ولحد هلق وكل واحد عم بيفسر شكل مرة الله مكون من عقل ووجود وروح ومرة من نفس وروح وآب ومرة من آب وابن وروح ومرة بيشبهوه بأصبع إله ثلاثة عقل ومرة بشبهوه بالمثلث أو الفرجار ومرة ثلاثة ومرة واحد وكل مرة منقول والله يمكن صح هيه ليش لأ،، عشان نبرر الخطأ الجسيم اللي واقعين فيه وننكر الإنجيل وكتاب السيد المسيح المقدس نحلل شو قال القديسين وننسى شو قال السيد المسيح"" يا شاب السيد المسيح قال "إلهنا لإله واحد"""""""" قال إلهنا مش ألهك أو إلاهي أو إله واحد تالت قال إلهنا يعني إلهه وإلهنا وإله العالمين كلهم ولما كان مصلوب قال إلي بالعبراني إلهي إلهي إلهي....... ما قالش ربكم والا إلهكم ولا قال أنا ولا جاب سيرة قال إلي إلي أفا شيلي إلهي إلهي أبتي لما أنا شبقتني .. لم تركتني.......... بيقولكم من الصبح "والله وحده تعبد"" ولسة منقول تلاته وأربعة وأقانيم والله هو المسيح؟؟ مش غلط.. بس عشان علماءنا قلوا هيك لازم نقول آمين؟؟ طب قولوا آمين لحبيبي وحبيبكم السيد المسيح قولوله زي ما علمنا صلوا زي ما بيصلي هوه " أبانا الذي في السماوات" ما تغيروش الصلاة وتقولوا السيد المسيح الذي في الأرض والا في السماوات والا إنت أبوك والا ناسوت ولاهوت"" صولوا صح يا جماعة .. هادا الله والسيد المسيح بيحبكم حبوه زي ما بيحبكم وما تتهموه بشي ما بده إياه ""يعني وصل الحد إنه نتهم الله إنه بيمثل علينا أو بيبين إشي وهو إشي تايني ليش عشان مابدوش يقول أنا الله ....... شوف هالحكي.. الله.. بيتخفى !! والله حرام يا شباب.. صلوا كما أصلي أنا "أبانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك"""" لتكن مشيئتك يا رب .. زي ما قالها المسيح لربه في الصلاة وزي ماقالها ""لنفسه""" قبل ما ينصلب بعد العشاء الأخير وما كانش حدا معاه ولا واحد .. قال لربه.. بحادثة الكأس"""""" ولتكن مشيئتك""""" ماقالش ولتكن مشيأتي"" طالما هوه الله ""وماكانش دعا لربه وهو عم بينصلب وقال إلي إلى.. كان قال يا أنا يا أنا .............. مش ظلم يلعبوا بعقولنا ويعلمونا إنه الله ويلخبطونا ميت لخبطه بس عشان نقول آمييييييييين
> أي قولوا آمين للصح "" قولوا للسيد المسيح لما يقول للنا صلوا زي ما أنا بصلي "أبانا الذي في السماوات"
> قولوله آمين .. مش تقولوا بنات أفكارنا والا أولاد أفكار أبوه والا مش عارف إيش !!! خللوا العقل منكم شباب
> :ranting::a82:



*
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين
سلام و نعمة لك يا اخى العزيز،،
انا بصراحة مستغرب من كلامك يعنى انت تنكر الوهية المسيح و تقول ان المسيح عبد لله و نبى و ليس الله... و زاد على الطينة بلة لما قلت اصلى لله فى السماء ابانا الذى...
يا عزيزى عندى سؤال لك ، امسيحى انت ام مسلم؟
تامل فى كلمة "مسيحى" اى يعبد المسيح الذى ينتمى الى الله
جاوب على سؤالى امسيحى انت ام مسلم؟*


----------



## sant felopateer (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*


mirozar قال:



			( ألله واحد في 3 أقانيم ):999: Mix
صح يا...م ح ب ة:59:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو ايه المكس فى كده يا اخ؟
احنا كمسيحيين على يقين 100% فى كلامنا و عندنا دلايل تاريخية و جغرافية و حتى علمية لو انت شايف احنا غلطانين تأمل فى الحياة و اسال عن شخص اسمه المسيح و يعنى ايه المسيح؟ و مين فى الانجيل حمى الفتية الثلاثة و تكلم مع الانبياء و قال فليكن و صلب و قام من الاموات و شهدت له الشياطين انت ابن الله؟
ابهذا شخص عادى؟ ابهذا يظهر للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية بعد موته؟
انسان ايه اللى يموت و يعيش و يصعد؟
اسال مين ده؟*


----------



## sant felopateer (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*يا جماعة اثبتم ان عندنا شهود يهوه فى الموضوع ده​*


----------



## sant felopateer (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*ادلة على الانجيل ان المسيح هو الله:
- تجربة الشيطان للمسيح على الجبل:
- ثم اصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح ليجرب من ابليس.
 2- فبعدما صام اربعين نهارا و اربعين ليلة جاع اخيرا.
 3- فتقدم اليه المجرب و قال له ان كنت ابن الله فقل ان تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا.
 4- فاجاب و قال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله.
 5- ثم اخذه ابليس الى المدينة المقدسة و اوقفه على جناح الهيكل.
 6- و قال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك الى اسفل لانه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى اياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك.
 7- قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك.
 8- ثم اخذه ايضا ابليس الى جبل عال جدا و اراه جميع ممالك العالم و مجدها.
 9- و قال له اعطيك هذه جميعها ان خررت و سجدت لي.
 10- حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد.
 11- ثم تركه ابليس و اذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه

+ شهادة يوحنا الحبيب للمسيح كلمة الله:
 1- في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله.
 2- هذا كان في البدء عند الله.
 3- كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.
 4- فيه كانت الحياة و الحياة كانت نور الناس.
 5- و النور يضيء في الظلمة و الظلمة لم تدركه.
12- و اما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه.

شهادة يوحنا المعمدان للمسيح:
-انجيل يوحنا:
 14- و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا.
 15- يوحنا شهد له و نادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه ان الذي ياتي بعدي صار قدامي لانه كان قبلي.
- انجيل متى:
 13- حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليعتمد منه.
 14- و لكن يوحنا منعه قائلا انا محتاج ان اعتمد منك و انت تاتي الي.
 15- فاجاب يسوع و قال له اسمح الان لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر حينئذ سمح له.

+شهادة الروح القدس:
 17- و صوت من السماوات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت

+ شهادة توما للمسيح:
28- اجاب توما و قال له ربي و الهي.

+ شهادة يوحنا الحبيب له فى رسالته:
 2- و هو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم ايضا.

+شهادة يوحنا فى رؤياته:
- اعلان يسوع المسيح الذي اعطاه اياه الله ليري عبيده ما لا بد ان يكون عن قريب و بينه مرسلا بيد ملاكه لعبده يوحنا.
 2- الذي شهد بكلمة الله و بشهادة يسوع المسيح بكل ما راه.
 3- طوبى للذي يقرا و للذين يسمعون اقوال النبوة و يحفظون ما هو مكتوب فيها لان الوقت قريب.
 و من يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات و رئيس ملوك الارض الذي احبنا و قد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه.
 6- و جعلنا ملوكا و كهنة لله ابيه له المجد و السلطان الى ابد الابدين امين.
 7- هوذا ياتي مع السحاب و ستنظره كل عين و الذين طعنوه و ينوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض نعم امين.
 8- انا هو الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية يقول الرب الكائن و الذي كان و الذي ياتي القادر على كل شيء
 9- انا يوحنا اخوكم و شريككم في الضيقة و في ملكوت يسوع المسيح و صبره كنت في الجزيرة التي تدعى بطمس من اجل كلمة الله و من اجل شهادة يسوع المسيح.
*


----------



## Spiritual (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

أخي سينت فيليب مشكلتي إني تربيت مع إمي من القدس مسيحية وكان أبوي مسلم مات وأنا صغير بس لما كبرت وإسمي إسلامي لا المسيحية رضيوا يجوزوني ولا المسلمين قالوا منجوز مسيحي ،،درست الإسلام ولقيت إن المسيحية ظالمينة وعرفت إن الدين واحد مش خمسين والله واحد مش عشرين الدين اللي نزل على نوح وموسى والسيد المسح ومحمد وغيرهم الله سلام الله عليهم كلهم هو دين واحد سميته إسلام سميته مسيحية سميته يهوديه هو اسم واحد الأقرب إليه الاسلام عشان أن تسلم وجهك لله.. لو اتفقنا على هالفكرة واتفقنا على أقول السيد المسيح" أنا لم آت لأنقض الشريعة ولا الأنبياء" بل جئت لأكمل" أكمل أكمل.. ما كان موجودا عند موسى والأنبياء التانيين.. ولما إجا القرآن قال اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم،، يعني بالظبط زي ما قال السيد المسيح .. يعني الدين واحد .. بس اللي غاظني بالموضوع إن المسيح عمرة ماقال لا أنا الله أو اسجدوا لي أو اعبدوني "" قال يا إسرائيل "الرب إلهنا إله واحد"" مرقس .. ماقالش تلاته وقال إلهنا مش إلهك... وبعدين لما انصلب مش قال إلي إلي .. بالعبراني إيل يعني الله والياء للتبعية "فاللغة العبرية من ضمن 6 لغات دارسهم.. قالله يا إلهي يا أبتي آفا شيلي.. لما شبقتني ما تركتني....... قال الهي قال أبتي ماقالش يا أنا يا أنا.. من وين جبتو إنه المسيح الله بعرفش !! يعني لما كنت في شيكاجو واجتمعت مع أكبر قساوسه هناك قالولي مش إحنا منقول الله هو السيد المسيح إحنا منقول 3 في واحد مش واحد في ثلاثة.. وبالآخر بيردوا بيقولما الله واحد .. إشي غريب يا صديقي بيشبهو الله بالاصبع أو المثلث أو مش عارف كيف عشان يقنعوك إن الله 3"" طب اختصروا الموضوع وقولوا واحد لا بتتغلبوا ولا إشي.. وبيكون منطقي إن السيد المسيح ينصلب .. مع إن المسلمين بيقولوا إن اللي انصلب هو الشبيه" وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم"" وبيني وبينكم هاذا أشرف للمسيح من إنه ينهان من ولاد البابوج اليهود والا الرومان وحطولو شوك على راسه الله لا يباركلهم وتفوا عليه الكلاب.. على الأقل تحقق الفداء وحصلت المشيئة بدون ما ينهان المسيح "" وفداه ربه بشبيه زي ما فدى ابن ابراهيم بالكبش.. وحقق الفداء زي ما بدنا.. 
مش عارف ليش ما إنتوا بتؤمنوا بالإسلام؟؟ بالقرآن وكل اللي في الإنجيل موجود ومذكور في القرآن ومافيش ولا إشي اختلاف.. أا صحيح بقر إن في شوية مفاهيم منهم غلط لأنه خلطوا الحديث بالقرآن وصاروا يحرموا شغلات كتيره بس هاذا خطا مستدرك وممكن إنه يصلحو خطأهم ويقروا القرآن قراءة معاصرة ومش يعتمدوا عالناس اللي ماتت من زمان.. بس بدك الصراحة.. المسيحي لو مشي على كلام السيد المسيح"بس" بقول بس"" عشان القديسين لو انتلوا روح قدس مش من العدل إنا نقارن أقوالهم بأقولال حبيبي وحبيبك السيد المسيح.. وما بيصير نعمل زي المسلمين خلطوا أقوال النبي بأقوال الله .. صح والا بحكي غلط
الله يهديكم .. أنا بحب المسيح أكتر منكم عشان إنتوا بتقولوا عنه الله وهو بيقول له أبتيزز غلط ولو جبتولي 100 قديس يقنعني لأني مقتنع بكلام السيد المسيح نفسه والقرآن والمنطق والعقل وسامحني يا خوي:yaka:


----------



## sant felopateer (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*


Spiritual قال:



أخي سينت فيليب مشكلتي إني تربيت مع إمي من القدس مسيحية وكان أبوي مسلم مات وأنا صغير بس لما كبرت وإسمي إسلامي لا المسيحية رضيوا يجوزوني ولا المسلمين قالوا منجوز مسيحي ،،درست الإسلام ولقيت إن المسيحية ظالمينة وعرفت إن الدين واحد مش خمسين والله واحد مش عشرين الدين اللي نزل على نوح وموسى والسيد المسح ومحمد وغيرهم الله سلام الله عليهم كلهم هو دين واحد سميته إسلام سميته مسيحية سميته يهوديه هو اسم واحد الأقرب إليه الاسلام عشان أن تسلم وجهك لله.. لو اتفقنا على هالفكرة واتفقنا على أقول السيد المسيح" أنا لم آت لأنقض الشريعة ولا الأنبياء" بل جئت لأكمل" أكمل أكمل.. ما كان موجودا عند موسى والأنبياء التانيين.. ولما إجا القرآن قال اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم،، يعني بالظبط زي ما قال السيد المسيح .. يعني الدين واحد .. بس اللي غاظني بالموضوع إن المسيح عمرة ماقال لا أنا الله أو اسجدوا لي أو اعبدوني "" قال يا إسرائيل "الرب إلهنا إله واحد"" مرقس .. ماقالش تلاته وقال إلهنا مش إلهك... وبعدين لما انصلب مش قال إلي إلي .. بالعبراني إيل يعني الله والياء للتبعية "فاللغة العبرية من ضمن 6 لغات دارسهم.. قالله يا إلهي يا أبتي آفا شيلي.. لما شبقتني ما تركتني....... قال الهي قال أبتي ماقالش يا أنا يا أنا.. من وين جبتو إنه المسيح الله بعرفش !! يعني لما كنت في شيكاجو واجتمعت مع أكبر قساوسه هناك قالولي مش إحنا منقول الله هو السيد المسيح إحنا منقول 3 في واحد مش واحد في ثلاثة.. وبالآخر بيردوا بيقولما الله واحد .. إشي غريب يا صديقي بيشبهو الله بالاصبع أو المثلث أو مش عارف كيف عشان يقنعوك إن الله 3"" طب اختصروا الموضوع وقولوا واحد لا بتتغلبوا ولا إشي.. وبيكون منطقي إن السيد المسيح ينصلب .. مع إن المسلمين بيقولوا إن اللي انصلب هو الشبيه" وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم"" وبيني وبينكم هاذا أشرف للمسيح من إنه ينهان من ولاد البابوج اليهود والا الرومان وحطولو شوك على راسه الله لا يباركلهم وتفوا عليه الكلاب.. على الأقل تحقق الفداء وحصلت المشيئة بدون ما ينهان المسيح "" وفداه ربه بشبيه زي ما فدى ابن ابراهيم بالكبش.. وحقق الفداء زي ما بدنا.. 
مش عارف ليش ما إنتوا بتؤمنوا بالإسلام؟؟ بالقرآن وكل اللي في الإنجيل موجود ومذكور في القرآن ومافيش ولا إشي اختلاف.. أا صحيح بقر إن في شوية مفاهيم منهم غلط لأنه خلطوا الحديث بالقرآن وصاروا يحرموا شغلات كتيره بس هاذا خطا مستدرك وممكن إنه يصلحو خطأهم ويقروا القرآن قراءة معاصرة ومش يعتمدوا عالناس اللي ماتت من زمان.. بس بدك الصراحة.. المسيحي لو مشي على كلام السيد المسيح"بس" بقول بس"" عشان القديسين لو انتلوا روح قدس مش من العدل إنا نقارن أقوالهم بأقولال حبيبي وحبيبك السيد المسيح.. وما بيصير نعمل زي المسلمين خلطوا أقوال النبي بأقوال الله .. صح والا بحكي غلط
الله يهديكم .. أنا بحب المسيح أكتر منكم عشان إنتوا بتقولوا عنه الله وهو بيقول له أبتيزز غلط ولو جبتولي 100 قديس يقنعني لأني مقتنع بكلام السيد المسيح نفسه والقرآن والمنطق والعقل وسامحني يا خوي:yaka:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



عزيزى،،
انا مقدر شعورك انت ملخبط و تعتمد على مخك ممكن من اجل نشأتك او من اجل تمحورك بين دينان لذلك عندما رأيت نفسك تنقسم ما بين شيئان ، طلع منك رد فعل انك تشوف ما يناسب العقل ليس الروح او الحقانية .. كما طلع منك رد فعل ان تتبع الدين المتسلط لكنى ادعوك يا اخى لا تتبع منطقك و عقلك تعلم لماذا؟ لان عقلنا بشرى و لا نستطيع ان ندرك اشياء عدة كما لا تنسى ان الانسان قدرته محدودة و ادعوك يا اخى ان تفهم الدين بهدوء و تتبع الروح و الصلاة....
يا اخى،، الموضوع ليس صعب التلاميذ و الرسل امنوا به و نشروه و خير دليل على ذلك تواريخ المدن كمصر و اثيوبيا و ارمينيا و اسيا الصغرى و اوروبا و اذا اتبعت تاريخهم ستجد ان القرن الاول هو القرن الحاسم الذى انقسم اليه الشعب الى مسيحيين و مازال هناك تواريخ دالة على ذلك.
يعنى هذا ان هناك تلاميذ بحق و رسل ينشروا الايمان بالمسيح و اتموا رسالتهم لكل العالم ... لكن هل ترى 70 شخص نشروا معتقد من تلقاء نفسهم او انهم راوا شيئاً لم يره الجميع....
اخى،، شوف ردى السابق و ستفهم ان كلام ما تؤمن به كلام المسيح دليل على الوهيته و ادعوك ان تتبع الموضوع بهدوء*


----------



## Spiritual (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

يعني مسيحي Christian عملتوها يعبد المسيح ؟؟ مين هالعالم الجليل اللي فسر الكلمة؟؟ Christ معناها المسيح ian or ien en Francaise "is the same يعني مؤمن برسالة المسيح زي ما منقول محمد أو المحمديين تبعون محمد الذين يتبعون محمد وأنا ومن الغلط إنه حتى المسلمين يتبعوا محمد لأن محمد بني آدم زيي وزيك الناس بتتبع دينها مش ناسها"" مسيحي بالتعريف تابع لرسالة المسيح أي الإنجيل ""حتى صعوده إلى الله.. أما تقوللي تمعن في الكلمة وتعني عبد المسيح """ لا لغوياً ولا علمياً ولا عقلانياً تعني ذلك!! ولما بقول إن المسيح عبد الله بقول زي ما هوه بيقول "إلي إلي... واللي بينادي ربه بقولله إلهي إيش بيعمل الله ؟؟ أكيد بيجله وبيقدسة وبيصليله "" واللي بيصلي لربه يتعبده "" مش إحنا أبناء الله .. لما منصليله مش منتعبده منقولله ليتقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك على الأرض كما هي في السماء" مش نفس الصلاة صلاها المسيح وبتقولي " أغير الصلاة وأقول السيد المسيح الذي في الأرض أو معنا ليتقدس اسمك !!! بيصير هالحكي؟؟ فين إيمانك راح؟؟ مش لازم بالمرة نغير أهم إشي "الصلاة"
أنا يا صديقي بحب المسيح صدقني بس أنا قريت أكتر من مرة إنه كان بيتجاكر كتير خصوصا لما واحد من اليهود بيدعوه بالله أو غيرها من الكلمات المثيلة.. فزي ما كان هو يدعي لازم نصدقة وما نغيير على مزاجنا أو مزاج قديسينا والا أي واحد فا فيش مقارنه بين إنسان ورسول عظيم زي المسيح عليه السلام


----------



## صوت الرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*



			أنا بحب المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بداية أنت لا تستطيع أن تحب المسيح
إن لم يسكن روحة القدوس في قلبك
و لا تستطيع أن تقول أن المسيح ربا
إن لم تسمح لروحه القدوس أن يدخل قلبك
*
فأرجو أن تتمعن في نص الرسالة كورنثوس الاولى 
الإصحاح الثاني عشر :
3أمَّا الآنَ فاَعلَموا أنَّ ما مِنْ أحدٍ إذا ألهَمَهُ رُوحُ الله يَقولُ إنَّ يَسوعَ مَلعونِ مِنَ الله،
 ولا يَقدِرُ أحدٌ أنْ يَقولَ إنَّ يَسوعَ رَبًّ إلاّ بإلهامِ مِنَ الرُّوحِ القُدُسِ.
*
فصلي من أجل هذا*


----------



## Spiritual (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

كلامك يا أخوي كلام حلو كتير بس المشكلة بقوللي في شغلات لازم ما ناخدها بالعقل بس أنا بدي أسألك سؤال هام جداً "" إنت شفت الله؟؟؟ بتقوللي لأ .. صح .. طب كيف بتآمن فيه وبتعرفه"" حاتقوللي زي ما بيقوله كل الناس "الله ما شافوه بس عرفوه بالعقل" بتعرف يا صديقي أنا أقنعت تلات دانيماركية ملحدين إنه يآمنوا بالله !!!! مختصر إقناعهم قلتلهم يعني لو كل واحد اتطلع على خلقه نفسه وشاف النظام الكوني وتركيب الخلية والإعجاز العلمي مش يقول إن فيه خالق ومنظم مش فوضى الطبيعة .. قالوا صح .. بس لو كان الحكي اللي بتقوله صح مين خلق الله.. قلتلهم إعملوا دائرة عملوا .. قلتلهم هاي الله وهاي أبوه وهاي جده وهاي إبنه وهاي إبن إبنه وضلينا نلف بالدويرة من جهتين وين حانوصلوا؟؟ قالوا لنفس ما ابتدينا .. قلتلهم يا نقطة يا دائرة واحدة مش عشرين منول عنها إحنا الله .. شايفين.. فاقتنعوا بالطبع.. أنا معاك إن العقل يعجز عن تفسير بعض الأشياء مثلاً مين الله مكون من كم جزء هل هو سوليد أو ليكويد أو أي إشي.. بيهمناش كتير بقدر ما بهمنا إنه هو اللي خلقنا وخلك كل إشي.. بس المنطق والعلم بيقولوا إنه إذا أخدنا لا زم ناخد من الأصل ما ناخدش من الفروع .. من المسيح مش من القديسين"" الله يا أخي هو الله واحد خلقني وخلق الكل ولتكن مشيئته هو فقط لا مشيئتي ولا مشسئتك والله يهدينا


----------



## sant felopateer (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*


Spiritual قال:



يعني مسيحي Christian عملتوها يعبد المسيح ؟؟ مين هالعالم الجليل اللي فسر الكلمة؟؟ Christ معناها المسيح ian or ien en Francaise "is the same يعني مؤمن برسالة المسيح زي ما منقول محمد أو المحمديين تبعون محمد الذين يتبعون محمد وأنا ومن الغلط إنه حتى المسلمين يتبعوا محمد لأن محمد بني آدم زيي وزيك الناس بتتبع دينها مش ناسها"" مسيحي بالتعريف تابع لرسالة المسيح أي الإنجيل ""حتى صعوده إلى الله.. أما تقوللي تمعن في الكلمة وتعني عبد المسيح """ لا لغوياً ولا علمياً ولا عقلانياً تعني ذلك!! ولما بقول إن المسيح عبد الله بقول زي ما هوه بيقول "إلي إلي... واللي بينادي ربه بقولله إلهي إيش بيعمل الله ؟؟ أكيد بيجله وبيقدسة وبيصليله "" واللي بيصلي لربه يتعبده "" مش إحنا أبناء الله .. لما منصليله مش منتعبده منقولله ليتقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك على الأرض كما هي في السماء" مش نفس الصلاة صلاها المسيح وبتقولي " أغير الصلاة وأقول السيد المسيح الذي في الأرض أو معنا ليتقدس اسمك !!! بيصير هالحكي؟؟ فين إيمانك راح؟؟ مش لازم بالمرة نغير أهم إشي "الصلاة"
أنا يا صديقي بحب المسيح صدقني بس أنا قريت أكتر من مرة إنه كان بيتجاكر كتير خصوصا لما واحد من اليهود بيدعوه بالله أو غيرها من الكلمات المثيلة.. فزي ما كان هو يدعي لازم نصدقة وما نغيير على مزاجنا أو مزاج قديسينا والا أي واحد فا فيش مقارنه بين إنسان ورسول عظيم زي المسيح عليه السلام 

أنقر للتوسيع...



كويس انك قريت عن اليهود علشان تعرف يعنى ايه كلمة المسيح او المسيا؟ قولى يعنى ايه المسيح و هيعمل ايه المسيا؟ قريت كلام اشعياء النبى؟
اما بالنسبة لقول المسيح لالهى
اولاً فى الصلاة الربانية:
المسيح بطبيعته اخذ هيئة الجسد فأخذ معه صفاته كالصلاة ، فالمسيح احب ان يعلم الناس الصلاة.. بما ان المسيح لاهوت بجسد فجسده كان يصلى للاهوت الذى هو اباه و رب الكون و فى نفس الذات الوقت المسيح هو كلمته لكنك بما انك اتبعت عقلك و تسرعك نسيت القطعة التى تقول "لا تدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجينا من الشرير بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" هل المسيح يسوع يصلى لنفسه و يدعو نفسه الرب ام علم الناس الصلاة و كان يصلى بصفته جسد انسان للاهوت و الاب...

ثانياً فى الهى الهى لما تركتنى:
بما ان المسيح انسان فتألم من الصليب و شعر بالالم فدعى اباه بصفته جسد انسان يتالم لكن ليس الهين مختلفين بدليل اما قال له اللص اليمين اذكرنى فى ملكوتك و رد المسيح اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس ممكن نسمى الحتة دى من كتر الم طلب النجاة بصفته انسان

اما انت بتقول ان الاسلام اعترف باليهودية و بالمسيحيية و هل انت شايف ان الاسلام يؤكد حادثة الصلب اليهود نفسهم و سلفهم.. كما ان الاسلام يؤمن بشىء و المسيحيية بشىء اخر و هذا دليل على ان هناك انفراق تام بين المعتقدين ، فالاسلام يسمينا كفرة و لم يكمل كلمنا
و اذا كان الانجيل يشهد للقران ارينا اياتك
و افهم الموضوع بالروح*


----------



## صوت الرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*



			طب كيف بتآمن فيه وبتعرفه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صحيح عزيزي أنك لا تستطيع أن ترى ألله
لكن تستطيع أن تشعر به عندما تدعوه أن يدخل إلى قلبك
فأنا آمنت بألله عندما عمل معجزات في حياتي
فأنا لم أؤمن به بعقلي بل بقلبي ثم بعقلي*


----------



## sant felopateer (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*


Spiritual قال:



كلامك يا أخوي كلام حلو كتير بس المشكلة بقوللي في شغلات لازم ما ناخدها بالعقل بس أنا بدي أسألك سؤال هام جداً "" إنت شفت الله؟؟؟ بتقوللي لأ .. صح .. طب كيف بتآمن فيه وبتعرفه"" حاتقوللي زي ما بيقوله كل الناس "الله ما شافوه بس عرفوه بالعقل" بتعرف يا صديقي أنا أقنعت تلات دانيماركية ملحدين إنه يآمنوا بالله !!!! مختصر إقناعهم قلتلهم يعني لو كل واحد اتطلع على خلقه نفسه وشاف النظام الكوني وتركيب الخلية والإعجاز العلمي مش يقول إن فيه خالق ومنظم مش فوضى الطبيعة .. قالوا صح .. بس لو كان الحكي اللي بتقوله صح مين خلق الله.. قلتلهم إعملوا دائرة عملوا .. قلتلهم هاي الله وهاي أبوه وهاي جده وهاي إبنه وهاي إبن إبنه وضلينا نلف بالدويرة من جهتين وين حانوصلوا؟؟ قالوا لنفس ما ابتدينا .. قلتلهم يا نقطة يا دائرة واحدة مش عشرين منول عنها إحنا الله .. شايفين.. فاقتنعوا بالطبع.. أنا معاك إن العقل يعجز عن تفسير بعض الأشياء مثلاً مين الله مكون من كم جزء هل هو سوليد أو ليكويد أو أي إشي.. بيهمناش كتير بقدر ما بهمنا إنه هو اللي خلقنا وخلك كل إشي.. بس المنطق والعلم بيقولوا إنه إذا أخدنا لا زم ناخد من الأصل ما ناخدش من الفروع .. من المسيح مش من القديسين"" الله يا أخي هو الله واحد خلقني وخلق الكل ولتكن مشيئته هو فقط لا مشيئتي ولا مشسئتك والله يهدينا

أنقر للتوسيع...



عزيزى،،
احب ان اجب على سؤالك فى ردك نعم انا رايت الله رايت بروحى اتعلم يا اخى انا احس انى شبعان بوجوده تحت حماية الله انا اعرفه و كانى ابصره اخاف ان ارتكب امامه خطأ اشعر به فى كل مكان و فى كل زمان و اشعر به انه حارسى و حارس بيتى و حارس هذا العالم و عندما اطلب منه شىء اشعر بمحبة ابوية انه ينفذ لى هذا الطلب مدام لم يمنع الخلاص و اشعر بوجوده و بروحه و برائحته كأنى اراه ليس على الله ان يكون مادى لكى اراه لكنك ممكن ان تشعر ربه و بوجوده و عندما تصلى تشعر انك تتكلم مع الشخص، اذا نظرت الى موضوع بنظرة عقلية لن تصدق كيف اصلى لشىء غير موجود؟ كيف يحرسنى شخص لا اراه؟ لكن لو نظرت اليه بموضوع روحى ستراه منطقياً.. عزيزى من نعمة الله انه وهبنا عقل نفكر به لكن ليس نتطلع به لامور كثيرة و نتعب دماغنا.. المسيح موجود الان و انا اشعر به و ادعوك ان تشعر بوجوده فقط ان اطلقت روحك لا عقلك*


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

من غير المعقول يا اخ Spiritual ان تقفز لنا في كل موضوع و تعيد لنا قصتك المبكية و تأخذ الحوار الى مسار اخر
الموضوع هذا يوضح اذا كان الله واحد ام ثلاثة بوجهة نظر مسيحية, عجبك اهلا و سهلا
ما عجبك, اعمل الي تريد, بس لا تشتت الموضوع
هذا اخر تحذير لك


----------



## ايمن-- (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

صوت الرب:



> ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن)



اين؟


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*



ايمن-- قال:


> *لا يسمى ابن افكاره *,*فكيف يطلق على العقل او الافكار او الكلام ابن؟*​


​
يا عزيزي, هذه تسمية فقط لتقريب فكرة معنى ابن الله و لا تعني انه وجب القياس عليها​




> كلامك هذا بعد التجسد نسب يسوع الى الله =ابن الله
> 
> ولا تدل على الزواج و و الولادة البشرية
> 
> ولا اتحدث عن هذا فكلامى واضح ومحدد السؤال واضح اعلاه


 
لا حبيبي
اقنوم الابن موجود منذ الازل, و ليس بعد التجسد
اقتني معلومات بدقة اكثر


----------



## ايمن-- (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*



> عزيزي, هذه تسمية فقط لتقريب فكرة معنى ابن الله و لا تعني انه وجب القياس عليها



ونحن نبحث عن مدى مصداقيه تلك التسميه ولو حتى لسيبل تقريب فكره معنى ابن الله

هل يصح ان نطلق لفظ ابن على العقل؟



> اقنوم الابن موجود منذ الازل, و ليس بعد التجسد



اقنوم الابن موجود منذ الازل ....من هو اقنوم الابن قبل التجسد؟


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*Spiritual *
*اقتنع باللي إنت عايزه ،، الموقع هدا للمناقشة ومسموح فيه دخول أي مله مسلم مسيحي يهودي المهم إن الكل بيبحث عن الحقيقة وبدو يتثقف ولو ما عجبك إنت ما تجاوب *

*إحنا هنا أصحاب البيت وأنت الضيف ... فرجاء لا تحدد أنت من الذي يجاوبك *

*وطريقتك المستخدمة لا تدل على إنك تريد البحث عن الحقيقة *

*لكنها أفكار لديك تريد إخراجها ... وفي موضوع آخر قلت لى سأسأل العلماء *

*وأجبتك لاتتكل على الانسان إسأل الله ... أتتذكر ذلك ؟*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ما حدا طلب منك ولو جاوبت أرجوك تجاوب برقي *

*الرقي بالنسبة لك أن ُنكذب الله ونصدق خيالاتك*

*إلتزم الإحترام لكل الأعضاء وخصوصاً مشرفي الأقسام*


----------



## جندي الرب (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*



ايمن-- قال:


> ونحن نبحث عن مدى مصداقيه تلك التسميه ولو حتى لسيبل تقريب فكره معنى ابن الله
> 
> هل يصح ان نطلق لفظ ابن على العقل؟


 
يا اخي ركز معي ربنا يهديك

نحن نقول 
والله *ناطق بكلمته**:* أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة *(الابن)* [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  





> اقنوم الابن موجود منذ الازل ....من هو اقنوم الابن قبل التجسد؟


 
نفسه اقنوم الابن, صعبة تفهمها لحالك لما نقول لك ان الاقنوم ازلي و ابدي؟


----------



## ايمن-- (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*



> ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن)



اين اعلن ؟هل فى الاناجيل او العهد القديم ام انتم من قلتم ذلك؟



> نفسه اقنوم الابن



السؤال بضغيه اوضح
اين كان اقنوم الابن فى العهد القديم,اى لماذا لم يتحدث العهد القديم عن اقنوم الابن؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*أيمن *
*اين اعلن ؟هل فى الاناجيل او العهد القديم ام انتم من قلتم ذلك؟*

*أمثالٌ  8 : 30 *
*كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعاً وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ فَرِحَةً دَائِماً قُدَّامَهُ. *

*المسيح عند الآب صانعاً .... والمسيح فرحة دائمة قدام الآب*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*إشعياء  6 : 8 *
*ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ السَّيِّدِ «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا» فَأَجَبْتُ «هَئَنَذَا أَرْسِلْنِي». *

*السيد هو الآب ويسأل - من أرسل للفداء - فيرد الابن هئنذا أرسلني *

*من أجلنا (الثالوث)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*إشعياء  48 : 16 *
* لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ. *

*منذ وجود الآب المسيح هناك والآب وروح الله أرسل المسيح *

*الآب ةالبن والروح القدس (الثالوث)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يوحنا  8 : 58 *
*قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». *

*قال الرب يسوع المسيح ... أنا كائن ... ولم يقل أنا كنت (كائن كينونة الله)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*رؤيا يوحنا :1*
*11 أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ. 
17 فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ
18 وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتاً وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ.*

*المسيح هو الألف والياء الأول والآخر (أزلية المسيح) *

*به يُبدَء كل شئ وعنده ينتهي كل شئ ويبقى هو ألدياً أزليناً*

*والحي في ماضي زماننا حياً ... وكنت ميتاً بالصليب ... وها أنا حي الى الأبد*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*العبرانيين  7 : 3 *
*بِلاَ أَبٍ بِلاَ أُمٍّ بِلاَ نَسَبٍ. لاَ بَدَاءَةَ أَيَّامٍ لَهُ وَلاَ نِهَايَةَ حَيَاةٍ. بَلْ هُوَ مُشَبَّهٌ بِابْنِ اللهِ. هَذَا يَبْقَى كَاهِناً إِلَى الأَبَدِ. *

*المسيح باللهوت بلا أب (ولم يقل بلا آب) بل نسب (من جهه لاهوته)*

*من الذي لا بداءة أيام له (أزلي) ولا نهاية حياة له (أبدي) المسيح هو الله *

*الله أعلن عن نفسه ... دعنا نقبل هذا الإعلان ليعلن لنا أكثر عن من هو*

*أخي العزيز كتابة هذة الكلمات أخذت مني أكثر من ساعة *

*لكي أضع الكلمة في مكانها وأدقق في الحروف لألا حرفاً يُخطئ المعني *

*فأنا أتكلم في قدس أقداس الله, أكتب بكل إحترام وإجلال وخشوع أمام الله*

*الله الذي يرى نوايا الكل وخفايا قلوب الجميع *


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*



ايمن-- قال:


> اين اعلن ؟هل فى الاناجيل او العهد القديم ام انتم من قلتم ذلك؟


 
هل من المعقول تسأل اين؟
العهد الجديد مليئ بلفظة الأبن, عمرك قريت العهد الجديد؟





> السؤال بضغيه اوضح
> اين كان اقنوم الابن فى العهد القديم,اى لماذا لم يتحدث العهد القديم عن اقنوم الابن؟؟


 
العهد القديم تكلم بأشارات عن الأقانيم الثلاثة
فالمزامير و الاأمثال و اشعياء و دانيال و زكريا تكلموا بأشارات عن الأقانيم
فجهلك و عدم معرفتك بالكتاب المقدس ولا تعطيك الحق ان تفتي و تتكلم بجهل


----------



## ايمن-- (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*



			هل من المعقول تسأل اين؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اسال عن التشبيه والاعلان



			ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اعلان ان العقل يرمز له بلفظ الابن ,اين هذا فى العهد الجديد كله؟او العهد القديم؟



			فجهلك و عدم معرفتك بالكتاب المقدس ولا تعطيك الحق ان تفتي و تتكلم بجهل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا افتى 
بل عين الجهل ان تحذف مداخله تناقش ما كتبه العضو fredyyy

ليس كل ما تكتبوه مسلم به بل يجب مناقشه وتحليله واثباته عن طريق النقاش وليس عن طريق التسليم به وان كان كذلك فهذا هو الجهل بعينه*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

++ الأخ الفاضل أيمن 
+++ الإعلان الإلهى يقدم لنا مقداراً من المعرفة ، بقدر ما نحتاجه ، ولا يمكن أن نتصور أنه سيقدم لنا العلم المطلق ، لأنه لا أحد يستطيع أن يحتوى العلم الإلهى المطلق ، سوى الله الغير محدود وحده .
++++ ولذلك ، نجده ، فى مواقف عديدة ، يقول لتلاميذه ، أنه سيفهمهم هذا الأمر أو ذاك ، فيما بعد ، لأنهم لا يستطيعون أن يستوعبوه الآن . + وقد حدث ذلك مراراً ، وكان يشرح لهم هذه الأمور ، بعد أن يعبروا مراحل ، كان ينبغى أن يجتازوها أولاً  .
++ وفى العهد القديم ، قدَّم إشارات فقط ، لأن الإحتياج لم يكن يستلزم أكثر من ذلك . 
++ ومن هذه الإشارات ،ما ذكر الإخوة البعض منها ، ولكن تظل توجد إشارات أخرى كثيرة ، أتذكر منها الآن :[ قال الرب لربى إجلس عن يمينى  ]   ، وأيضاً : [ ما إسمه وما إسم إبنه إن عرفت ] 
+++ والرمز للإبن بالعقل والحكمة ، موجود كثيراً ، ومن أشهر الآيات عن ذلك ، تلك التى تذكر أن إسمه : [ كلمة الله ] ، فكلمة : " كلمة " ، فى أصلها اليونانى ، هى : "لوغوس" ، أو  "لوجوس" ( لأن الحرف غمّـا ، ينطق كذلك : جمّـا ) ، وهى تعنى المنطق والعقل والفكر والفهم والحكمة .... ، حتى أن أسماء العلوم تشتق منها ، فيقال : لوغاريتم أو لوجاريم ، ويقال : Logic  ، للشيئ المنطقى أو العقلانى أو المعقول ...إلخ .
+++++ وأما عن مطالبتك بأن يكون كل شيئ -- بوجه مطلق -- بالإثبات العقلى ، نقول إننا نستخدم العقل إلى أقصى حدوده ، ونصل إلى ما لا يمكن أن يقاس ، بالمقارنة بما يوجد عند أى جهة أخرى .
++++ ولكننا لا ندعى أننا سنخترق بعقولنا حاجز المادة ، وندخل بعقولنا فى عالم الروح . + هذا مالا يقول به العقل أبداً . + بل العقل السليم يعرف حدوده . ++ وما خارج حدوده ، فإنه يحكم على صحته بطريقة أخرى .
+++ إذ أن العقل يعرف -- أيضاً --  كيف يميز بين الصادق والكاذب ، وبالتالى ، فإنه يعرف أن يميز بين الإعلان الذى يعلنه الإله الحقيقى ، وما يصدر عن المصادر الكاذبة . 
++++ ومقياس الصدق والكذب ، يظهر من سيرة الشخصية الأساسية التى أوصلت الإعلان الإلهى إلينا ، فإن شابها ما يشكك فى مصداقيتها ، فإن العقل السليم يحكم برفض كل ما جاءت به .


----------



## ايمن-- (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*الفاضل/مكرم




			[ كلمة الله ] ، وهى تعنى المنطق والعقل والفكر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولماذا ترجمت كلمه ان كان معناها المنطق او العقل او الفكر؟




			فإنه يعرف أن يميز بين الإعلان الذى يعلنه الإله الحقيقى ، وما يصدر عن المصادر الكاذبة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صدقت *​


----------



## fredyyy (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*فإنه يعرف أن يميز بين الإعلان الذى يعلنه الإله الحقيقى ، وما يصدر عن المصادر الكاذبة . *
*صدقت *


*كلام الله في الكتاب المقدس صحيح وصادق .... وكلام الناس كذب *

*إفهم صح ........... وبلاش تضيع وقتك في التشكيك *

*فالتشكيك لن يفيد*


----------



## ايمن-- (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

*



			كلام الله في الكتاب المقدس صحيح وصادق .... وكلام الناس كذب 

إفهم صح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اقتباس من مداخله مكرم



			إذ أن العقل يعرف -- أيضاً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا بتكلم عن ان العقل يستطيع ان يميز بين كلام الله وكلام الناس وينسبوه على انه كلام الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا

فالتشكيك لن يفيد 

نحن تناقش ولا نشكك *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

+++ الأخ الفاضل أيمن 
++++ سيادتك تركت عصب الموضوع وسألت عن فرعية صغيرة ، وهى : لماذا ترجمتها  ب : " كلمة " .
++++ أولاً ، فى اللغة العربية - أيضاً -- يتم إستخدام مفردات عديدة ، بدون أى مشكلة ، مثل قولك : " علم المنطق " ، فإن أصل الكلمة هى النطق ، وبالطبع ليس أى نطق ، بل النطق المعقول المفهوم ، لأن الحيوانات والطيور تنطق نطقاً بلا معنى ، وحتى الببغاء ، يمكن تلقينه لينطق بكلمات ، ولكنه يظل غيرناطق ، لأنه لا يتكلم من ذاته بكلام معقول ، بل إنه يصدر  مجرد أصوات .  ++ ومن ذلك ترى سيادتك أنك أدخلتنا فى فرعية صغيرة ، كان من الممكن توفير الكلام فيها ، بشيئ قليل من المجهود الشخصى .
++++ ثانياً ، السؤال السابق -- الذى أنا أجبته -- كان عن شخصية المسيح  ، وهل يرمز الكتاب المقدس له بكلمة العقل ، وها قد أوضحنا لسيادتك أنه هو الكلمة ، أو اللوجوس ، أى المنطق والعقل ، بغض النظر عن شكل الترجمة ، فالمهم هو المضمون .+ فماذا كان هدفك من السؤال السابق ، وهل تريد أن تواصل الإستفسارات فى نفس الخط المؤدى لذلك الهدف ، أم ماذا ؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*

+++ الأخ الفاضل أيمن 
+++ إقتباس سيادتك -- من ردى -- فيه إلتباس ، أرجو أن يمكننى توضيحه .
+++ فأنا لم أقل أن العقل البشرى يستطيع تمييز كلام الله من سواه ، مباشرة ، وبمجرد سماعه .
+++ أنا لم أقل ذلك ، كما أن ذلك ضد العقل والواقع ، لا بالنسبة لنا ولا بالنسبة لأى أحد آخر . وبالطبع سيادتك تعرف أنه لا أحد يستطيع أن يميز بين ما يعتبره كلام الله ، وبين أشياء -- متشابهة -- أخرى ، فلو قـُدِّمـَت لك معاً ، بدون أن يكون لك سابق معرفة بهذا وذاك ، فإنك لن تستطيع التمييز بينهما ، وإن لم تصدقنى ، يمكنك إجراء التجارب بنفسك .
++++ أعود لكلامى السابق ، فأنا لم أقل بقدرة العقل البشرى على تمييز كلام الإله الحقيقى من سواه ، مباشرة  ، من مجرد شكل الكلام ، بل بوسائل فحص ، بالعقل والضمير معاً  :- 
(( أ )) والوسيلة -- الأولى --  التى ركـَّزت كلامى السابق عليها ، هى فحص  الشخصية الرئيسية الأولى ، من حيث طهارة سيرتها ، و إستقامة وسائلها ، وصدقها الكامل ، فلا تلجأ للكذب مطلقاً ، لأن الذى يكذب أحياناً هو كاذب ، أما الصادق ، فهو الذى لا يكذب مطلقاً ، وهو أمر صعب ، لتعارضه مع المصالح ، ولكنه ضرورة قصوى للتمييز بين الشخص الذى يمكنك تصديقه بوجه مطلق ، وبين الآخر الذى قد يصدُق وقد يكذب ، بحسب المصلحة . 
(( 2 )) والوسيلة -- العقلية --الأخرى ، للتمييز بين كلام الإله الحقيقى وسواه ، هى قداسته ، فلا يمكن أن يطالبك الإله القدوس بإرتكاب النجاسات ، تحت أى حجة ، وتحت أى مسميات .
(( 3 )) والوسيلة -- العقلية -- الثالثة ، هى عدم وجود تناقضات حقيقية فى كلام الله ، بين بعضه بعضاً . + أقول تناقضات حقيقية ، وليس تناقضات مظهرية ، تنتج عن سطحية قراءتى أنا ، ثم أكتشف --كلما تعمقت فى الدراسة -- عدم وجودها  .
..... إلخ .


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ألله واحد أم ثلاثه ؟ تحليلي الشخصي بالتشبيه*



ايمن-- قال:


> *انا اسال عن التشبيه والاعلان*​
> 
> *اعلان ان العقل يرمز له بلفظ الابن ,اين هذا فى العهد الجديد كله؟او العهد القديم؟*​


 
العهد الجديد مملوء بلفظة ابن الله
فما هذا الجهل و ما هذا السؤال اصلا؟


----------

